# Specials > Testing Ground >  OH Dear...what have I done?

## sapphire

Hi last night I summoned up the courage to enter the chat room via flashchat only I must have clicked something I shouldnt as my page went black and although I can see what people are saying and the list of their names there is nothing else on screen.Can you please help me to 'get back in there'for want of a better saying!
I look forward to your help...but please be patient with me!

----------


## golach

> Hi last night I summoned up the courage to enter the chat room via flashchat only I must have clicked something I shouldnt as my page went black and although I can see what people are saying and the list of their names there is nothing else on screen.Can you please help me to 'get back in there'for want of a better saying!
> I look forward to your help...but please be patient with me!


Sapphire, go back to chat and I will try to talk you through it

----------


## sapphire

Golach 
I can see you but I have nowhere to reply from .When I type where I think the box is I can't actually see anything come up ..Oh this doesn't make sense does it?

----------


## golach

> Golach 
> I can see you but I have nowhere to reply from .When I type where I think the box is I can't actually see anything come up ..Oh this doesn't make sense does it?


come out of CCWS all together, then go back in it should then go to the default setting give that a try

----------


## sapphire

I have a little box on screen and a smiley face...I can change the colour of my name but that is all....and the smiley when I click on it just brings up the box of others

----------


## sapphire

But Ive just signed in ofter shutting down the computer in the hope that all would be well...thanks for trying to help me Golach ...I am grateful.

----------


## sapphire

Sorry guys although I can see you and what you're saying I cant see anything on screen which will let me answer you.I can click on various parts of the screen but I don't know what they are or what they do and if I can find my way back...It's like being lost in a dark room and I don't like it one bit!!!

----------


## golach

Sorry I canna help further

----------


## sapphire

Thank anyway....sorry if all my coming and going is annoying you .Perhaps I will get the chance to speak to you sometime!

----------


## golach

> Thank anyway....sorry if all my coming and going is annoying you .Perhaps I will get the chance to speak to you sometime!


Just sorry I am not techy enough to help, watch out for Ricco, and a few others they are far more techy than me. and you were not a bother, how can a fellow Orger be a bother.....well there are a few exceptions  ::

----------


## sapphire

Thanks for your help...I seem to have it sussed now!..at least till the next time!!!!!

----------

